# Form check (problems holding steady)



## griffinjones3 (12 mo ago)

Hey y’all. So I’m fairly new to archery (less than six months) but have practiced quite a bit and have seen some improvement over time. The biggest problems I’m facing now are 1) an unsteady hold and 2) differing amounts of perceived back tension required to actuate the shots when I want. Said another way, sometimes it feels like the back wall is moving on me. For reference I’m shooting a hinge release. Originally I was using a wrist release but went to the hinge to help enforce the back tension shot method. I’ve wondered if peep height may be an issue since I never adjusted it after changing releases, even though my anchor point did change. I’d very much appreciate any and all feedback from you guys! Looking to take that next step into shooting extremely accurate groups! Thanks advance.

The still image at full draw has a yellow dot where my eye is and another where the peep is.

Bow is Hoyt RX5, 28” DL, 70lb DW


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

griffinjones3 said:


> Hey y’all. So I’m fairly new to archery (less than six months) but have practiced quite a bit and have seen some improvement over time. The biggest problems I’m facing now are 1) an unsteady hold and 2) differing amounts of perceived back tension required to actuate the shots when I want. Said another way, sometimes it feels like the back wall is moving on me. For reference I’m shooting a hinge release. Originally I was using a wrist release but went to the hinge to help enforce the back tension shot method. I’ve wondered if peep height may be an issue since I never adjusted it after changing releases, even though my anchor point did change. I’d very much appreciate any and all feedback from you guys! Looking to take that next step into shooting extremely accurate groups! Thanks advance.
> 
> The still image at full draw has a yellow dot where my eye is and another where the peep is.
> 
> ...


1) get camera phone off the chair, and tape camera phone to a ladder, so camera phone lens is at arrow height
2) take off the long sleeve sweatshirt...put on a short sleeve shirt. Cannot see the joints
3) you are holding unsteady cuz of the variable bend in the bow arm elbow...kill the bend, and steadiness increases
4) leaning backwards on downhill arrow shot increases unsteadiness
5) lean forwards for downhill pointing arrow

THIS is how you point an arrow downhill.



This is a more more steady bow arm..no bend in the elbow. U try.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

So, what changed?

1) killed the bend in your left arm, and PUSHED the riser farther away from your left armpit
2) killed the rainbow bend in the left arm and dropped the top of bow hand thumb down to height of top of shoulder

3) cut off both legs at the ankles
4) cut your body in half at the top of your jeans, and rotated both legs counter-clockwise in picture, to get legs vertical

5) cut off your left leg, and re-attached your left leg so the left ankle is forwards 2-inches
6) cut off your right leg, rotated right leg to vertical, and moved right ankle forwards 2-inches

7) cut off your body at the belly button, and at top of armpits, and rotated body forwards to left armpit is FORWARDS of left ankle, cuz arrow is downhill.

RED outline shows you where your body is located in space, in your BEFORE photo.
Franken-stein photo shows you where your body parts NEED to be, to hold more steady.

If you want to be more steady,
gotta change HOW you stand at full draw.


----------

